# The Television Horrors of Dan Curtis



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's another book I'd like to recommend to fans of Dark Shadows, The Night Stalker and other Dan Curtis television horror.

The book comes from McFarland and is written by Jeff Thompson with a forward by Jim Pierson.

It's a nice overview of Curtis' work and not only covers Dark Shadows and The Night Stalker, but also the solid interpretations of Dracula, Frankenstein, The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, The Picture of Dorian Gray and The Turn of the Screw.

Check it out.










http://www.mcfarlandpub.com/book-2.php?id=978-0-7864-3693-4


----------

